# Large document in Illustrator



## hammdesigner (Aug 7, 2006)

I am designing a Billboard in Illustrator, it needs to be 20 ft wide(240 inches)
Illustrator will  not let me put in any value larger than 227 inches.
I know this is possible, does anyone know how to make a larger document?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 7, 2006)

Create an illustrator doc that's 1/2 the size (10ft wide) and have your printer rip it to twice the size when the job goes to press. Possible solution...I discovered InDesign has the same 227inch size limit. I remember designing a billboard in 2000 and can't remember how I did it.

Found another thread on a different site discussing this problem:
http://www.24help.info/adobe-illustrator-windows/185211-227-inch-limit-print.html


----------



## hammdesigner (Aug 7, 2006)

That's what I decided to do. I'll make sure my printer knows.
Thanks again


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 7, 2006)

No prob, Hamm.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds like your freelance is keeping you busy, eh? Lots of different projects. Coolio.


----------

